# 一<个>宫保鸡丁



## kyotan

大家好！

There is a sentence in the textbook as below.

我要一瓶北京啤酒， 再要一个宫保鸡丁。

Is一个 wrong?

Is it supposed to be 一笼（一籠）？

谢谢。


----------



## darren8221

It is fine to use 一個，or you can use 一份 when you're ordering. 

If you know the appearance of the serving, you can use 一盤、一碗，but as far as I know 宮保雞丁 is not served in 一籠


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

一笼鸡 right
一笼鸡丁 wrong

鸡丁 looks like this
鲜嫩滑鸡丁200g                                              -家事易生鲜超市


----------



## SuperXW

Informally, people say "来个+specific name" to mean "give/present me ______".
In the dining room, it could be the name of a dish. In karaoke, it can be a song's name.
个 can usually replace the "real" classifiers in these cases.


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 一笼鸡 right
> 一笼鸡丁 wrong


By the way 一笼包子 is also right, and this 笼 is different to that of 一笼鸡.


----------



## genius_clark

你可以用“个”来代替一切量词，当你不知道该用什么量词的时候


----------



## SuperXW

genius_clark said:


> 你可以用“个”来代替一切量词，当你不知道该用什么量词的时候


By doing this it may not be always grammatical or idiomatical, but at least native speakers can "guess" what you mean. Otherwise, if you choose a wrong classier, or not to use one, people may misunderstand.


----------



## wulala

Instead of saying 要一个宫保鸡丁, we often say 要个宫保鸡丁beacause it sounds more idiomatic, actually 要个+dish name is very common used such as 要个麻婆豆腐.


----------



## kyotan

感谢各位的回复!  Thank you all!


----------



## brofeelgood

kyotan said:


> 我要一瓶北京啤酒



It works for beer too:　来个啤酒, 来个哈啤 (哈尔滨啤酒).


----------



## kyotan

谢谢！


----------



## Charlie1995

I think 一份+宫保鸡丁is the best combine.


----------



## [CN]Au

I think in Chinese "一个" can be used to describe the dish when *ordered.*
来（一）个XXX，再来（一）个XXX is an oral usage.


----------



## kyotan

谢谢！


----------

